# Maine joins group



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Maine is now Constitution carry

Maine allows gun owners to carry concealed weapons without permit | Reuters


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Yay! Every state helps to win the battle.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Although I respect constitutional carry, I'm not for it.

I am concerned the input of law enforcement was not fully considered.

But perhaps the Point of Sale rules and procedures weed out all the undesirables, so that this is really a non issue.


What do you think?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a non issue.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW:


> Although I respect constitutional carry, I'm not for it.


No issues with it here in Arizona either despite all the "blood in the streets" propaganda. Besides murder is still against the law, criminal penalties intact. Same for the reckless handling of firearms. I heard that New Hampshire may follow suit as they might have enough votes to override Hassan's veto?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BigHead:


> Yay! Every state helps to win the battle.


Exactly! Except for California, Connecticut, Delaware, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, and Rhode Island. I don't think it will ever happen there. Way too many Liberals.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Put a fence around those states and and a sign on the out bound side saying "Welcome to Free America".


----------

